

Apple’s Game Changer, Downloading Now  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/06/technology/06apps.html?hp=&pagewanted=print

======
z8000
Wait. The app store? Huh? Where has this journalist been?

~~~
kanny96
+1

------
matthew-wegner
Freeverse is a publisher; Graveck developed Skee-Ball for the iPhone:
<http://www.graveck.com/>

